
Ask HN: How do you back up your NAS/home server? - aosaigh
I backup my NAS to an external drive but I have no remote backups. On my personal machines I use Backblaze but they don&#x27;t offer a linux client. How do you back up your NAS or home server?
======
mmphosis
rsync

